# Ne-Yo ( Shaffer Chimere Smith) - at Nickelodeon's 2012 TeenNick HALO Awards at Hollywood Palladium in Hollywood 17.11.2012 x 2



## Q (19 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## alexkek (22 Nov. 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## supersarah089 (15 Feb. 2013)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## tinymama21 (25 Feb. 2013)

Very nice photos of Ne-Yo 
love the post


----------

